# Rhizomes For Sale



## matt white (11/7/08)

Dear all,

I still have a few pride of ringwood and chinook rhizomes for sale. PM me if you are interested. It will be too late in the next week or so given that they are about to sprout and it will be time to get them in the ground.

Gil.


----------



## the_fuzz (11/7/08)

gilbrew said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I still have a few pride of ringwood and chinook rhizomes for sale. PM me if you are interested. It will be too late in the next week or so given that they are about to sprout and it will be time to get them in the ground.
> 
> Gil.




how much?


----------



## matt white (11/7/08)

$25 including postage to NSW. $5 extra elsewhere for postage.


----------

